# ! TWISTER BLADER PUMP !



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :dunno: HOPPERS AND DANCERS ILL BE COMING OUT WITH MY OWN BLADDER-PISTON PUMP.WORKING ON THE MAKING THE NEW BLADDERS GUARANTEE YOU WILL LOVE THEM   IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION POST THEM


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

post pics of what you have


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

1. What will it look like?
2.. Is it simular to the one that Showtime use to sell?
3. How big will the bladder be?
4. Is this sometihing you are developing on your own or with a hydraulic company?
5. How mush pressure will the bladder be able to hold
6. What will be the preformance over a piston pump
7. Will it be sold in Chrome also?
8. What will it sell for ?
9. Will you do wholesale?
10. Will it be easy to assembile the pump and bladder ?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 16 2007, 12:42 AM~9239832
> *1. What will it look like?
> 2.. Is it simular to the one that Showtime use to sell?
> 3. How big will the bladder be?
> ...



god damn let the guy answer one question at a time there Nick :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

He said post any questions so i ask for me and 9 of my friends


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 15 2007, 11:51 PM~9239863
> *He said post any questions so i ask for me and 9 of my friends
> *


YOU have 9 friends :uh: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

yes just like you have 9 rag top impala's :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya how much pressure it holds is the main question i wanna know as well as performance. i just dont see a bladder being able to withstand the pressure u can put into a piston pump since the only thing u got pressure on is a solid piece of aluminum. but thats my opinion...... oh and price. gotta know the price


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

sounds like a TORO PUMP with a twist in it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 16 2007, 01:42 AM~9239832
> *1. What will it look like?
> 2.. Is it simular to the one that Showtime use to sell?
> 3. How big will the bladder be?
> ...


LOL... Damn you were ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 16 2007, 12:20 PM~9242321
> *sounds like a TORO PUMP with a twist in it
> *


SOME LIKE THAT BUT WITH A BETTER TWIST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

I WILL BE POSTING PICTURES OF ALL THE PARTS WITH IN A WEEK ALL THE PARTS ARE ON THE PROCESS.ILL ALSO WILL POST THE SPECS ON PRESSURE,AND THE DIFFERENCE THAT IT WILL MAKE IN PERFORMANCE VS. THE PISTON PUMP.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Nov 15 2007, 11:37 PM~9239609
> *post pics of what you have
> *


x2


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

if you do it 
dont be surprised if you see it in a store 
i'de keep it to myself


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

it wont matter if he shows it or not. someone else is still gonna get one or make one with a slight difference to it and sell it for the same price or a bit cheaper. nature of the business the fact that he would have is that he was teh first to build this particular type of bladder pump over the older ones


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2007, 11:00 PM~9246353
> *it wont matter if he shows it or not. someone else is still gonna get one or make one with a slight difference to it and sell it for the same price or a bit cheaper.  nature of the business the fact that he would have is that he was teh first to build this particular type of bladder pump over the older ones
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT ON THE MONEY, BUT THE THING IS THIS IM MAKING MY ON BLADDER SO IT CAN BE AFFORDABLE FOR YOU GUYS AND ANOTHER THING IM JUST MAKING THIS FOR FUN IM NOT TRYING TO GET RICH OFF THIS.JUST ANOTHER OPTION FOR YOUR RIDES


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess you could use both, but what would be the reason.

If you could create a double tank and have one section act like an accumulator, storing the fluid on the dump, building the pressure for flow and then having it release once a set pressure has been reached. Sounds wacky, but way I see it, the return power of the fluid is just being wasted

Also the piston is like a plunger in the dump valve, apply a coil type of winding around the tank, the piston would move like a solenoid plunger as voltage is applied. As voltage travels along the cables and wiring it creates a field, (I forget the full name), coiling this same wire/cable around the tank with a still piston would be a way to use this wasted energy. 

Then there was the 2 stroke idea by injecting fuel behind the piston and using a spark plug to ignite it. Would act just like the piston in an 2 cycle engine. This would need some serious thought and one may want to mount this in the engine compartment.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Nov 16 2007, 11:37 PM~9246814
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT ON THE MONEY, BUT THE THING IS THIS IM MAKING MY ON BLADDER SO IT CAN BE AFFORDABLE FOR YOU GUYS AND ANOTHER THING  IM JUST MAKING THIS FOR FUN IM NOT TRYING TO GET RICH OFF THIS.JUST ANOTHER OPTION FOR YOUR RIDES
> *


DON'T LIE MONEY BAGS :biggrin: WHAT UP JR. :wave:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

wud up jr.. shit.. imma have to go buy the shop in check this product out.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya id definately like to take a look at it as well see it in action.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 17 2007, 10:50 AM~9248201
> *DON'T LIE MONEY BAGS  :biggrin:  WHAT UP JR.  :wave:
> *


  what up fool you know your gone want some


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2007, 04:40 PM~9249546
> *ya id definately like to take a look at it as well see it in action.
> *


believe me you will not be desapointed


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

So whos runing with these bladder pumps and bumper checking people on these streets. So let the wars begin pistons or bladders, What pump will out perform the other thats the real question.  :dunno:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

any idea how much? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I see DelToro is bringing back bladders too, which product will be better or are they the same design


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TORO PUMP FROM THE SIDE.










TORO PUMP FROM THE FRONT.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Is that bottom one a piston,cause it looks alittle longer?


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 19 2007, 04:20 AM~9257957
> *So whos runing with these bladder pumps and bumper checking people on these streets. So let the wars begin pistons or bladders, What pump will out perform the other thats the real question.    :dunno:
> *


 I PUT THEM ON MY DANCER AND MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE SO IM IN THE PROCESS OF MAKING IT AND WILL PUT IT OUT THERE AND LET PEOPLE SEE THAT IT WORKS AS GOOD AS THE PISTON PUMP. NO WEIGHT NEED IT


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 25 2007, 10:26 PM~9304603
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SPANK


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

I WILL BE SELLING THE BLADDERS BY THEM SELF ALSO NEXT WEEK PICTURES WILL BE POST ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY WITH THE TANK AND ALL THE COMPONENTS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Nov 26 2007, 02:36 PM~9309041
> *I WILL BE SELLING THE BLADDERS BY THEM  SELF ALSO  NEXT WEEK PICTURES WILL BE POST ON  MONDAY OR TUESDAY WITH THE TANK AND ALL THE COMPONENTS
> *


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

tired of mofos makin them own pumps its all same shit how much different can the damn bladder pump be .. piston been around for years and the piston acumaltor pump work the best


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Nov 29 2007, 09:56 AM~9330826
> *tired of mofos makin them own pumps    its all same shit  how much different can the damn bladder pump be .. piston been around for years and the piston acumaltor pump work the best
> *


THATS YOUR CHOICE NO PROBLEM!!!!WHY TILL YOU SEE THIS PUMPS


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9281434
> *I see DelToro is bringing back bladders too, which product will be better or are they the same design
> *


IS NOT THE SAME DESIGN IM DOING THEM DIFFERENT YOU WILL C BY MONDAY OR TUESDAy


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Nov 29 2007, 05:53 PM~9335051
> *IS NOT THE SAME DESIGN IM DOING THEM DIFFERENT YOU WILL C BY MONDAY OR TUESDAy
> *


i got a cuttttty i'm get-n done but i'm check-n out whats out there!!!!!!
i wont 2 c whats up with the bladder pump!!!!!!!! right now i'm going to go with 2 piston 2 the front!!!!!!!


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nothing yet?  :dunno:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Dec 3 2007, 02:29 AM~9360995
> *Nothing yet?   :dunno:
> *


BE PATIENCE PERFECTION TAKES TIME


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 3 2007, 01:18 PM~9363470
> *BE PATIENCE PERFECTION TAKES TIME
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

SERGIO DELTORO already perfected it .....................


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

SERGIO DELTORO already perfected it .....................


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Dec 3 2007, 04:37 PM~9365022
> *SERGIO DELTORO already perfected it .....................
> *


get off his nuts he doesnt need no more chearleaders


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Nov 19 2007, 11:39 PM~9264342
> *any idea how much? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


cheaper than any where else


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 3 2007, 03:58 PM~9365208
> *cheaper than any where else
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

im not on his nuts its just the plain truth fool...........


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU PERFECT A DAM BLADDER PUMP? :uh:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Dec 3 2007, 08:33 PM~9366923
> *HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU PERFECT A DAM BLADDER PUMP?  :uh:
> *


MATERIAL ,STRENGHT,LENGHT, YOU HAVE TO DO SOME HOME WORK AND IS NOT ONLY THE BLADDER THE TANK AND OTHER POINTS BUT TO SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT GET IT.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Dec 3 2007, 08:17 PM~9366759
> *im not on his nuts its just the plain truth fool...........
> *


BY THE WAY WHO ARE YOU TO BE TALKING ABOUT THIS ISSUE ANY WAYS IF YOUR NOT GOING TO BUY FROM ME THEN GET OFF THIS PAGE FOOL  NO SENSE WASTING MY TIME TALKING TO YOU.


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

why buy from you when i can go straight to source you know who im talking about 3 time national champ team DELTORO .......................


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 3 2007, 08:38 PM~9366969
> *MATERIAL ,STRENGHT,LENGHT, YOU HAVE TO DO SOME HOME WORK AND IS NOT ONLY THE BLADDER THE TANK AND OTHER POINTS BUT TO SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT GET  IT.
> *


DONT GET IT TWISTED J.R 3 PAGES OF TALK AND NO PRODUCT IM BEGINNING TO THINK THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE PUT TO REST.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:14 PM~9367374
> *DONT GET IT TWISTED J.R 3 PAGES OF TALK AND NO PRODUCT IM BEGINNING TO THINK THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE PUT TO REST.
> *


 MATTER OF TIME


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 3 2007, 09:17 PM~9367422
> *MATTER OF TIME DONT NEED TO PROVE NOTHING TO NOBODY WHEN I GET EVERYTHING IT WILL BE POST IT
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all the og's know where the bladder comes from and it sure was no shop! damb shelf item


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 3 2007, 09:49 PM~9367793
> *all the og's know  where the bladder comes from and it sure was no shop! damb shelf item
> *


an your point is?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 4 2007, 10:49 AM~9370804
> *an your point is?
> *


hurry up and get them out there stop draggin you feet


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

got 4 on the way so see u in the pit fuckin haters .game is thick .aka lil twister. 187 ls :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: o by the way .the price is 20percent cepper 4 the boros


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Whats up Juan how you been?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

So how does this bladder pump work?


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 3 2007, 08:38 PM~9366969
> *MATERIAL ,STRENGHT,LENGHT, YOU HAVE TO DO SOME HOME WORK AND IS NOT ONLY THE BLADDER THE TANK AND OTHER POINTS BUT TO SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT GET  IT.
> *




dont really matter on thickness , tanks not busting latley materieal dontmatter either and lenght dont matter so quit biting off of del toro


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 4 2007, 08:00 PM~9374934
> *dont really matter  on thickness , tanks not busting latley  materieal dontmatter either  and lenght dont matter  so quit biting off of del toro
> *


 LIKE I TOLD SOME ONE ELSE BEFORE IF YOU LIKE DEL TORO GO FOR IT DONT MAKE STUPID COMENTS.IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED IN MY PRODUCT IS FINE.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 4 2007, 07:09 PM~9374443
> *Whats up Juan how you been?
> *


DOING GOOD MAN WORKING ON THIS THING HOW ARE U HANDLING THE WEATHER UP NORTH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IM INTERESTED  :cheesy:


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

whats up jr :wave:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 4 2007, 08:14 PM~9375138
> *DOING GOOD MAN WORKING ON THIS THING HOW ARE HANDLING THE WEATHER UP NORTH
> *


The weather sucks it keeps the car inside instead of on the streets. Good luck with the product i know you know what you are doing. :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 4 2007, 08:54 PM~9375660
> *The weather sucks it keeps the car inside instead of on the streets.  Good luck with the product i know you know what you are doing. :biggrin:
> *


good looking out.keep that cut dog inside


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Dec 4 2007, 08:21 PM~9375242
> *whats up jr  :wave:
> *


what up keep them rides in fresno rolling


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 4 2007, 08:00 PM~9374934
> *dont really matter  on thickness , tanks not busting latley  materieal dontmatter either  and lenght dont matter  so quit biting off of del toro
> *


hater. del toro didnt make the bladder pump ! do you home work then speak.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 5 2007, 12:55 AM~9377834
> *hater.  del toro didnt make the bladder pump !  do you home work then speak.
> *


WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE WHO MADE IT PEOPLE LIKE YOU TALK SHIT JUST BECAUSE , IDIDNT POST THIS TO MAKE FREINDS OR TO HEAR YOUR INPUT ABOUT WHO DID WHAT OR WHERE IF YOUWANT TO BUY DO IT IF NOT CALLATE !!!! GUEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

hno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 5 2007, 12:55 AM~9377834
> *hater.  del toro didnt make the bladder pump !   do you home work then speak.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 AM~9379751
> *:dunno:
> *


I DONT KNOW SERGIO NOW WE GOT HATERS ALL THE WAY AROUND


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

no hating here man , i ordered a pistom kt . i chose piston b cuz its more DURABEL then a bag . bags are known to bust . pistons are alot stronger and have been used for years


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 5 2007, 11:00 AM~9380018
> *no hating here man ,  i ordered a pistom kt . i chose piston b cuz its more DURABEL then a bag . bags are known to bust . pistons are alot stronger and have been used for years
> *


^^^^^^^^^ U NEED TO ORDER SOME HOOKED ON PHONICS SO YOUR DUMBASS CAN LEARN TO SPELL & NOT USE RUN ON SENTENCES!!! :twak: 

DON'T WORRY ABOUT THESE HATERS HOMIE JUST KEEP DOIN' WHAT YOU DO CUZ THE "559" GOT YOUR BACK. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

I GOT A TEST MULE FOR ONE OF THOSE PUMPS WHEN THERE READY CENTRAL CAL IS GONNA BE MAKING MAJOR MOVES IN 08 SO EVERYBODY SHOULD JUST GET USED TO HEARING OUR NAMES FRESNO MAKING NOISE ON THIS BITCH DO WHAT YOU DO AND PROVE EM WRONG ON THE STICK OR PIT JDs GOT YOU


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up boy! wheres Gonzo at. let da haters hate if they want to!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

what up jr im glad you doing something to change the game good luck with it. and for all you cheerleaders game recognize game del toro been using weight real hoppers we know that shit so what hes a national champion I am too! the yellow cab got the ring so what don't mean shit thats why you dont see him at the lrm shows tell h im to come out and win there by the rules i did 2 years in a row everytime someone tries to come out w something new and better they get all these fucken haters thats the truth.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

you have no price,specs or pics....why even post it up???


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

what is actuly different with the twister pump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 8 2007, 02:17 AM~9402626
> *what up jr  im glad you doing something to change the game  good luck with it. and for all you cheerleaders game recognize game del toro been using weight real hoppers we know that shit so what hes a national champion I am too! the yellow cab got the ring so what don't mean shit thats why you dont see him at the lrm shows tell h im to come out and win there by the rules i did 2 years in a row everytime someone tries to come out w something new and better they get all these fucken haters thats the truth.
> *


Spanks were the ol'wagon at.... That was the heavy weight un-defeated champ....


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:43 PM~9407366
> *Spanks were the ol'wagon at.... That was the heavy weight un-defeated champ....
> *


He said HEAVY WEIGHT :roflmao:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:43 PM~9407366
> *Spanks were the ol'wagon at.... That was the heavy weight un-defeated champ....
> *


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 8 2007, 01:27 AM~9402652
> *you have no price,specs or pics....why even post it up???
> *


 will have them ready next week for sure see if you really buy


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:43 PM~9407366
> *Spanks were the ol'wagon at.... That was the heavy weight un-defeated champ....
> *


somebody in New York bought it and use it as a taxi cab   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:43 PM~9407366
> *Spanks were the ol'wagon at.... That was the heavy weight un-defeated champ....
> *


wtf you are smoking that stuff?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 9 2007, 01:20 AM~9408277
> *somebody in New York  bought it and use it as a taxi cab     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


still runs


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

pictures will be post it today.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

BLADDER PUMP WITH A TWISTED HOSE IN THE TANK, OR TWISTED LINE. DO AWAY WITH THE 3/8 ORIFICE AND THEN I'LL BE INTERESTED.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

YOUR ALL TALK AND BROKE TWISTER, I BET YOU CANT WAIT FOR YOUR INCOME TAX! :roflmao:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 11 2007, 09:21 PM~9431483
> *YOUR ALL TALK AND BROKE TWISTER, I BET YOU CANT WAIT FOR YOUR INCOME TAX! :roflmao:
> *


income tax    i dont know about income tax i dont believe in uncle sam, only if you knew what im about, but i guess is better that way :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

here some pictures of the product the skinny tank is for dancers-thick for hoppers 11 inches long meets lowrider rules





















COMING SOON!!!!!


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

bladders $150.00 plus shipping


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD... HOW MUCH FOR THAT PRESTOLITE DOUBLE GROUND??? :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

twister aire series (dancer) tank ,bladder,rods,and pressure plate$300.00+shipping nitro-aire series $325.00plus shippinghttp://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2812/dsc01551bc5.jpg[i0/dg[/img]


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Dec 11 2007, 11:51 PM~9432496
> *LOOKS GOOD... HOW MUCH FOR THAT PRESTOLITE DOUBLE GROUND??? :biggrin:
> *


how much you got i got plenty of them in stock


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 11 2007, 09:21 PM~9431483
> *broke?look at your car!! stock as paint job can even afford a nice paint and you have the nerves to talk put your money where your mouth is
> YOUR ALL TALK AND BROKE TWISTER, I BET YOU CANT WAIT FOR YOUR INCOME TAX! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

I WILL HAVE MORE PICTURES WITH MY OWN BLOCK (TWISTER SERIES) AS SOON AS I GET THEM


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

COMPLETE PUMP (DANCER) $650.00 -------- (HOPPER)$700 that includes gear of choice(7-9-11)13 $25 extra, double ground motor or chrome prestolite


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

What did you say?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

This one from USA motorsports, J/K Gilbert!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 15 2007, 11:42 PM~9239832
> *1. What will it look like?
> 2.. Is it simular to the one that Showtime use to sell?
> 3. How big will the bladder be?
> ...


Damn Rick. :roflmao:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 12 2007, 04:37 PM~9437765
> *What did you say?
> 
> 
> ...


that still dont impress. but im not going to keep talking about stupid comments.i made this page to advertise my product not to make enemies or to talk shit to people .


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :around: :rofl: :around:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

whats good jr? whats my price? lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 12 2007, 05:43 PM~9437812
> *This one from USA motorsports, J/K Gilbert!
> 
> 
> ...















lol - Looks like sweet n low


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 12 2007, 05:42 PM~9438342
> *lol  - Looks like sweet n low
> *


u wish!


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 12 2007, 05:41 PM~9438332
> *whats good jr? whats my price? lol
> *


give me a call


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Well you answered most of the questions.. Hey Juan when you coming back out to Vegas. You know you lost the coin toss so your buying buffet next time you come out


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 13 2007, 12:55 AM~9442083
> *Well you answered most of the questions.. Hey Juan when you coming back out to Vegas. You know you lost the coin toss so your buying buffet next time you come out
> *


I HOPE SOON


----------



## ljgg (Nov 17, 2007)

are those one quart size bladders


----------



## ljgg (Nov 17, 2007)

-


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljgg_@Dec 13 2007, 05:51 PM~9447574
> *-
> *


their a bit bigger


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 12 2007, 04:53 PM~9437894
> *that still dont impress. but im not going to keep talking about stupid comments.i made this page to advertise my product not to make enemies or to talk shit to people .
> *


OF COURSE YOUR NOT IMPRESSED, ITS NOT ON A TRAILER.........THE END. Y PELAMELA CULERO.......STEALING IDEAS.


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 13 2007, 06:44 PM~9447966
> *OF COURSE YOUR NOT IMPRESSED, ITS NOT ON A TRAILER.........THE END. Y PELAMELA CULERO.......STEALING IDEAS.
> *


stealing whos ideas??? you just talk trash to talk i never said anything to insult but your nothing but bla bla bla. words on the internet dont mean shit to me,people know who i am and they know what im about,hate all you want cause we need people like you in this world,gives us the drive to do things for people to hate.merry x-mas to you 2 .... ...!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 13 2007, 08:40 PM~9448410
> *stealing whos ideas??? you just talk trash to talk i never said anything to insult but your nothing but bla bla bla. words on the internet dont mean shit to me,people know who i am and they know what im about,hate all you want  cause we need people like you in this world,gives us the drive to do things for people to hate.merry x-mas to you 2 .... ...!
> *




Keep doing your thang mr twister . Your always going to have haters bro cuz if you aint got none you aint doin somthin right .


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 13 2007, 07:42 PM~9448443
> *Keep doing your thang mr twister .  Your always going to have haters bro cuz if you aint got none you aint doin somthin right .
> *


good looking out gilbert :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 12 2007, 12:10 AM~9432602
> *twister aire series (dancer) tank ,bladder,rods,and pressure plate$300.00+shipping  nitro-aire series $325.00plus shippinghttp://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2812/dsc01551bc5.jpg[i0/dg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks just like A DELTORO bladder pump to me


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Dec 13 2007, 09:02 PM~9449366
> *Looks just like A DELTORO bladder pump to me
> *


BUT IS NOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 13 2007, 07:40 PM~9448410
> *stealing whos ideas??? you just talk trash to talk i never said anything to insult but your nothing but bla bla bla. words on the internet dont mean shit to me,people know who i am and they know what im about,hate all you want  cause we need people like you in this world,gives us the drive to do things for people to hate.merry x-mas to you 2 .... ...!
> *



couldnt of said it any bettter.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp7NiPOcGbs&feature=related

haha about haters..lolz


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

HEY TWIST...........J/K


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

CHROME SET UP PICTURES TOMORROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

HERE SOME MORE PICS


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

6 HOLE MOUNTING GEAR


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

:wow: nice


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Dec 18 2007, 08:05 AM~9475783
> *:wow: nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THE PUMP IS LOOKING GOOD TWIST GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR PRODUCT*


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 18 2007, 11:28 AM~9476806
> *THE PUMP IS LOOKING GOOD TWIST GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR PRODUCT
> *


thanks money


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 18 2007, 12:11 AM~9474939
> *HERE SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, may be a dumb q but whats with the 2 plug holes on the tank? a return?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 18 2007, 12:28 PM~9477194
> *looks good, may be a dumb q but whats with the 2 plug holes on the tank? a return?
> *


ONE FOR FILLING AND THE OTHER FOR A AIR GUAGE :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 18 2007, 12:28 PM~9477194
> *looks good, may be a dumb q but whats with the 2 plug holes on the tank? a return?
> *


1 pressure-1 oil fill


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Keep up the good work Homie 
fuck them Haters 

:thumbsup:


----------



## str8 clown'n (Mar 11, 2007)

$$$


----------



## str8 clown'n (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 18 2007, 02:11 AM~9474939
> *HERE SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


price with pluming -dump


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks good how much for the chrome tank setup?


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Dec 18 2007, 04:39 PM~9478916
> *  :thumbsup: looks good how much for the chrome tank setup?
> *


some where around 100.00 xxtra i really dont know how much but what ever they charge me it will be pass on to the customer


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 18 2007, 12:44 PM~9477299
> *ONE FOR FILLING AND THE OTHER FOR A AIR GUAGE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

is the backing plate steel


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 18 2007, 06:24 PM~9479683
> *is the backing plate steel
> *


on the hoppers series will be not on the dancer


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

where can i get a 5000psi nitrogen regulator?

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that looks real good


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: sureno 559 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Dec 19 2007, 12:46 AM~9482366
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: sureno 559  :biggrin: ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Dec 19 2007, 12:46 AM~9482366
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: sureno 559  :biggrin: ttt
> *


WTF YOUR LOST HOMEBOY 559 CENTRAL CAL.


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

not lost big v sanger sur trece , the game is thick . majestics cen cal. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: sup just dipin , adrain


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

SUP JUST DIPIN GOT 87LS 4SALE 2GEEZ ,CLEAN AS FUCK. 559 761 8620, ASK 4 JERRY.IF INSTREAD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Dec 20 2007, 01:09 PM~9493264
> *not  lost  big v sanger sur trece , the game is thick .  majestics cen cal. :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: sup  just dipin  ,  adrain
> *


BIG VCKL ALL MINE :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: KEEP THAT NOISE IN SANGER JERRY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PM ME PICS OF DA 87 LS


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

HA HA HA , GIT AT ME JUST DIPIN ,GO 2 VEHICLES 4 SAIE ,LA IT LOW, 87LS 4SALE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: O YA IN YOUR TOWN ALL DAY HOMIE,COME U NO ME DOGIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TRADE OR SALE :biggrin: 2,000


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

lil jerry what it dew foo :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

GOT BLADDERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

GOT BLADDER TANKS??????


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

I GOT YOUR MONEY , CALL ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

THIS CAR IS FULLY RESTORED BY TWISTER HYDRO SPORT, AKA PITSTOP HYDRAULICS. FRAME OFF RESTORATION, UNDERCARRAIGE PAINTED AND DIPPED IN "BUTTER" CHROME. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT JUNIOR @ 559-776-2405 OR BURG @ 559-456-4106.   THE GAME IS THICK, MAJESTICS, CEN CAL :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 21 2007, 05:17 PM~9503959
> *GOT BLADDERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

MERRY XMAS TO EVERY ONE OUT THERE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like you have a new version of the bladder pump.........thats cool...... shortys here in houston been useing those for years but the tank is smaller so i figure it builds more pressure.....but your pump looks great nice product :thumbsup:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 25 2007, 08:26 AM~9526753
> *looks like you have a new version of the bladder pump.........thats cool...... shortys here in houston been useing those for years but the tank is smaller so i figure it builds more pressure.....but your pump looks great nice product :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.SHORTY IS A GOOD FELLA,I GOT NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT HIM OTHER THEN HES A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE,BUT BACK TO MY PUMP YEAH ITS THE LARGEST OUT THERE AND IT MEETS LOWRIDER RULES.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 25 2007, 11:48 AM~9527058
> *THANKS HOMIE.SHORTY IS A GOOD FELLA,I GOT NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT HIM OTHER  THEN HES A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE,BUT  BACK TO MY PUMP YEAH ITS THE LARGEST OUT THERE AND IT MEETS LOWRIDER RULES.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

My WebpageMy Webpage


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

So whats the price of the kit (tank,rods,pressureplate)


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Dec 22 2007, 10:20 PM~9512034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics ?


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 28 2007, 05:33 PM~9553106
> *So whats the price of the kit (tank,rods,pressureplate)
> *


300.00 PLUS SHIPPING
400.00 2N1 BLADDER-PISTON STYLE PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Dec 22 2007, 11:20 PM~9512034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS CAR IS NOT FOR SELL ITS POSTED 4 ADVERTISE 4 "TWISTER HYDRO SPORTS"AKA-PIT STOP HYDRYCILES :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be putting my order in soon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 21 2007, 06:17 PM~9503959
> *GOT BLADDERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can we see biger pic! :cheesy:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 30 2007, 09:51 AM~9564718
> *can we see biger pic! :cheesy:
> *


ILL POST THEM TOMORROW


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

c ya at the picnic


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

COMING SOON WITH A COMPLETE LINE OF HYDROS FOR 2008 WITH TRICKS AT NO CHARGE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

I need to go emty my blader.


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

like i said s befroe its the same old pump with deltoro technologee


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 31 2007, 02:28 PM~9574372
> *like i said s  befroe its the same old pump with deltoro technologee
> *


you should learn how to spell before you talk on this page, school is not in session yet but we will be given classes 2 burros like you that just talk shit   money talks and bitches walk


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Dec 30 2007, 08:55 PM~9568913
> *c ya at the picnic
> *


what picnic juan :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TWISTED HYDRO-SPORTS
559-333-0751
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WEST COAST #1 DANCER</span>







:biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 31 2007, 03:54 PM~9575034
> *what picnic juan :biggrin:
> *


majestics


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Dec 31 2007, 08:08 PM~9577079
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 31 2007, 04:00 PM~9575080
> *TWISTED HYDRO-SPORTS
> 559-333-0751
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WEST COAST #1 DANCER</span>
> ...


do ur thang jr! see u soon!


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 2 2008, 12:09 PM~9587769
> *do ur thang jr! see u soon!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOT YOUR BACKS HOMIES


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

WEBSITE ON THE WORKS COMING OUT WITH NEW LINE OF HYDRAULICS




  twistedhydrosports.com


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 2 2008, 12:09 PM~9587769
> *do ur thang jr! see u soon!
> *


HEY BEN THEIR 4 1/2 FROM CENTER 2 CENTER


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Jan 2 2008, 08:48 PM~9592218
> *HEY BEN THEIR 4 1/2 FROM CENTER 2 CENTER
> *


gotcha big dogg!


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 31 2007, 04:00 PM~9575080
> *TWISTED HYDRO-SPORTS
> 559-333-0751
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WEST COAST #1 DANCER</span>
> ...


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

GET YOUR MONEYS READY SUMMER IS COMING AND YOU KNOW U GONE WANT TO BE OUT THERE SERVING FOOLS NEXT WEEK I WILL PUT UP ALL MY PRODUCT ON MY WEB SITE BEST PRICES IN PARTS AND SHIPPING AND SHIPPING


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

My Webpage


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:yes: :no: :nosad: :yessad: :nicoderm:  :loco: :wow: :werd:  hno: :banghead:  :tongue: :barf: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT for little juan doing his thing


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 14 2008, 06:42 PM~9694811
> *TTT for little juan doing his thing
> *


TRYING TO DO IT FOR 08 COMING OUT STRONG


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

So when do i get some gear to test it ? I want to make sure it can hold up to my heavy switch finger. Also i got some cats that need set ups but how can tell them if its good shit if i havent used it. Hit me up Juan.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 14 2008, 08:50 PM~9696893
> *So when do i get some gear to test it ?  I want to make sure it can hold up to my heavy switch finger. Also i got some cats that need set ups but how can tell them if its good shit if i havent used it. Hit me up Juan.
> *


You mean you actually hit your own switch :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I knew that was coming Big Tone. Yeah i do sometimes but i always break shit or i cant get to its highest point.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 15 2008, 07:16 PM~9704569
> *I knew that was coming Big Tone. Yeah i do sometimes but i always break shit or i cant get to its highest point.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

So what's how the shit coming? When can i test it?


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 16 2008, 07:10 PM~9713566
> *So what's how the shit coming? When can i test it?
> *


im trying to get prestolite plus motors right now im also getting some better then saccos 
and gears 2


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh shit watch out Juan is trying to Twist some shit up.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

AAAHHHHH shit nicca ,dont get it twisted :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

So whats the latest?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

So whats the latest?


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 22 2008, 06:56 PM~9758643
> *So whats the latest?
> *


working on getting motors and gears trying to get those prestolites


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

UP IN THE AIR


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice pump ... I had to go back & take a look at it .............



The hopper pump is a 2n1 deal with a Piston & a bladder ????? Odd but, i can see it working..........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

damn server


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 17 2007, 01:20 AM~9246952
> *I guess you could use both, but what would be the reason.
> 
> If you could create a double tank and have one section act like an accumulator, storing the fluid on the dump, building the pressure for flow and then having it release once a set pressure has been reached. Sounds wacky, but way I see it, the return power of the fluid is just being wasted*



I know a guy up here that is a pilot for the national guard & he pulled some accululators for me from a decomissioned f-16................. He explained that accululators are meant to run exactly how you decsribed above..........

He explained that the pumps/motors run constantly & the accumulators store pressure & release it when needed .......... 


Dont quote me word for word - Im compressing a good hour worth of talking into 15 seconds............


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 27 2008, 10:31 PM~9799477
> *I know a guy up here that is a pilot for the national guard & he pulled some accululators for me from a decomissioned f-16................. He explained that accululators are meant to run exactly how you decsribed above..........
> 
> He explained that the pumps/motors run constantly & the accumulators store pressure & release it when needed ..........
> ...



an he ain't kidding about compressing his word!  :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLife_@Jan 27 2008, 10:09 PM~9799815
> *an he ain't kidding about compressing his word!    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

how much for to or the piston blader pumps plumbed with an adex and the bladders shipped to 48141


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Jan 27 2008, 11:40 PM~9800513
> *how much for to or the piston blader pumps plumbed with an adex and the bladders shipped to 48141
> *


YOUR LOOKING AT ABOUT 650.00 PER PUMP FOR THE 2N1 YOU WILL GET THE BLADDER AND THE PISTON AND IF YOU JUST WANT THE BLADDER 550.00 PLUS 375.00 ON THE ADEX LOOKING ABOUT 45.00 IN SHIPPING


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

COMING SOON WITH A FULL LINE OF HYDROS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Jan 17 2008, 12:12 AM~9716413
> *im trying to get prestolite  plus motors right now im also getting some better then saccos
> and gears 2
> *


 dale gas guey


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Jan 31 2008, 03:54 AM~9829499
> *COMING SOON WITH A FULL LINE OF HYDROS
> *


thought u was an hoppers inc kinda dude...going solo I see.....


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2008, 08:30 PM~9836243
> *thought u was an hoppers inc kinda dude...going solo I see.....
> *


got to do what i got to do you didnt want to sponsor me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Jan 31 2008, 10:20 PM~9837004
> *got to do what i got to do you didnt  want to sponsor me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you break to much shit..hahaha  


And I did in a way fucker :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2008, 09:39 PM~9837215
> *you break to much shit..hahaha
> And I did in a way fucker :biggrin:
> *


ill see u on the blvd loco :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Post video or didnt happen


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Feb 1 2008, 07:40 AM~9839911
> *Post video or didnt happen
> *


what are you talking about


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Post video that you hop with twister blader pump.,....



> _Originally posted by twister559_@Feb 4 2008, 01:21 AM~9859897
> *what are you talking about
> *


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Feb 5 2008, 06:55 AM~9868339
> *Post video that you hop with twister blader pump.,....
> *


look at the video on you tube "las vegas 2007 lowrider twister"


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Feb 5 2008, 02:00 PM~9870555
> *look at the video on you tube "las vegas 2007 lowrider twister"
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOT DOWN bRO


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Nov 15 2007, 10:46 PM~9239275
> *:thumbsup:  :dunno: HOPPERS AND DANCERS ILL BE COMING OUT WITH MY OWN BLADDER-PISTON PUMP.WORKING ON THE MAKING THE NEW  BLADDERS GUARANTEE YOU WILL LOVE THEM     IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION POST THEM
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

WILL BE TAKING ORDERS VIA CREDIT CARD BY NEXT WEEK STAY TUNED. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

get ready for the summer


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

get your bladder pumps. get them before you spend that income check


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

c ya in phoenix with new toys a new products


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Feb 23 2008, 12:48 AM~10010256
> *c ya in phoenix with new toys a new products
> *


big things may happen


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

so how did u do in phx????????????


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Mar 5 2008, 12:30 AM~10092304
> *so how did u do in phx????????????
> *


3RD


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

parts are in stock now give us a call for what ever needs you have


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

THIS WEEK WILL BE POSTING MOST OF MY ITEMS ON THE WEB READY TO SELL SORRY FOR THE DELAY


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Mar 9 2008, 06:23 PM~10128794
> *THIS WEEK WILL BE POSTING MOST OF MY ITEMS ON THE WEB READY TO SELL  SORRY FOR THE DELAY
> *



thanks again for the hook up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 12 2008, 06:31 PM~10154293
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT</span> *


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

:around: :around:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@May 17 2008, 11:51 AM~10676799
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY_SHAWNI (Apr 27, 2008)

WHAT UP TWISTER!! IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANNED ILL BE TAKING MY CAR TO YOU AT THE END OF THE WEEK :thumbsup: :biggrin:








(K.C LOW IN THA HOUSE!!!!)
I NEED TO GET THIS BITCH BACK ON THE STREETS (559 SCRAPER)


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY_SHAWNI_@May 19 2008, 02:47 AM~10684836
> *WHAT UP TWISTER!! IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANNED ILL BE TAKING MY CAR TO YOU AT THE END OF THE WEEK :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


for sure looking forward to fix your ride


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@May 19 2008, 06:56 PM~10690780
> *for sure looking forward to fix your ride
> *


thanks 4 for stopping by hommie im glad u liked the job


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Jun 12 2008, 11:15 PM~10860693
> *thanks 4 for stopping by hommie im glad u liked the job
> *


FAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT FOR TWISTER


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jun 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10860750
> *FAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> *


ALA VERGA


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Jun 13 2008, 09:36 PM~10866110
> *ALA VERGA
> *


ORALE ESE. ESTAMOS LISTOS


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

C YA IN DENVER


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Jun 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10866110
> *ALA VERGA your  soda is 2 exspensive puto :biggrin:
> *


----------

